# Canna hardiness in Zone 6?



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

So, is there *any* chance that my cannas will survive the winter if I don't dig them up and bring them inside before frost? I guess I didn't read the care instructions on those too well before buying them, and now I hear I have to bring them in. I just don't think I care enough about flower gardening to do that every year--I was just putting in the flowers as a side-whim to my veggie garden.  

Has anyone managed to keep cannas alive outside in a zone 6 winter? If not, I may just dig them up and give them to a friend who's willing to put in that kind of effort on ornamentals. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

This will be the first year for us with the Cannas... and I'm planning on leaving them in the ground. (we're zone 6 also). I have several friends with cannas they leave in the ground (and don't even put leaves over them).

Pat


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I always used to dig mine and then one year I didn't get to it. Next year I had the best flowers and plants ever. Survival in your zone is partly in Mother Nature's hands. If you have a really bad winter maybe not, if you have an average one they should make it. I'd put some leaves over them though just to prevent heaving etc with temp changes. Good luck!
PQ


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmmm, well, that's encouraging! I have some leaves and mulch I can pile around them, so I'll do that. I'd like to have cannas, since the flowers are pretty and they last so long--hopefully it will work. I planted these bulbs a little late in the season, and they grew nice and strong eventually, but they never bloomed. I'm hoping that next year they'll do something good--sometimes I think just the stress of transplanting will cause plants not to flower--that's what happened with two peonies and two hydrangeas that I transplanted this year. So maybe leaving them in the ground will be the best thing for them, if they can make it.

Thanks!


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Mine all lived 10 colors and they are right near the top no mulch.In Zone 5 and a half or 6 in the Ozarks.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Hah..kill a canna? Very hard to do. Mine stay out year round, may get a new covering of mulch may not. I'm in zone 6. I actually had some while I lived in florida and hated the things, actually tried to kill them. Why do I have them now in TN?? Well, they were "given to me" and I hate to throw away any plant that is given to me. So I planted them way back by the creek and never bother with them. I suspect yours should be fine in the ground.


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

I like what I'm hearing.  I guess it's settled then--I'll leave the buggers out there with some mulching, and hope for the best. I would hate to _intentionally_ neglect a plant to death, but since I now have plausible deniability that I didn't think the winter would kill it, I won't feel _too_ bad watching and seeing if it makes it.  Thanks!


----------

